# Henry County, IN horses rescued 1/29/15- allegedly includes Secretariat granddaughter



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

It is kind of a relief to read a seizure story where the owner cooperated and was thankful for help. Too bad he didn't sell them off before this point, but I have to give it him, sounds like he is not in denial like so many out there.


----------

